# FS: Fish Tanks/ Filters / Lights / ADA soil



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys,

So it looks like my time is due to join the dark side and I am getting out of the fresh water hobby! I am selling ALL my tanks/filters/lights/soil(substrate)/wood/rocks/everything!!!
Tanks have solely been used for Shrimps only, might of been a couple rasboras at 1 point of time.

Send me a PM and ask if I have not specified something clearly. The more you buy the cheaper, I am willing to negotiate. Can break things apart or put something together to make it work out! I'm just trying to get rid of everything during this Christmas

***15 gallon euro rimless tank with ADA amazonia substrate with Ehiem 2213 filter with drift wood, java fern, and flame moss and ebo heater* $105obo







** *Selling the rack if anyone is interested as well, 4ft long and 6 levels. Currently only using 4 levels. $60obo*
*** Clip On Adjustable Light Fixture on ADA tank $40*

*** 7 gallon euro rimless tank with ADA amazonia substrate with HOB filter,
drift wood branch and mini pellia**SOLD!!!!*

***two euro rimless 5 gallon tanks, both with mini filters and a coral life light fixture with legs. Soil/substrate is ADA amazonia* *SOLD!!!!*








***20 gallon LONG, with 2 HOB filters and 2x sunblaster T5HO lights, heater, and ADA amazonia substrate, drift wood, a few crypts and fissiden attached to wood * *SOLD!!!!*








***15 gallon bow front tank with ADA amazonia substrate with Ehiem 2213 filter with glass lily pipes, moss, nana anubis, drift wood and coral life PC light fixture(w/hamilton bulb)* *SOLD!!!!*








***ADA tank on the far left with 2213 glass lily pipes and drift with and ADA amazonia substrate **SOLD!!!!*
*** 33 Gallon LONG, tank only! **SOLD!!!!*
***1 Brand New Bag of ADA Amazonia 2 substrate for sale, NEVER opened! **SOLD!!!!*








----none of the live stock will be included, tanks will be emptied/minimal water for transportation etc.----

Send me a PM if you have any questions or instant msg me. I will try to get back to you ASAP.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## thespa (May 1, 2010)

pm sent....


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

size of the ada tank? 20gal?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon said:


> size of the ada tank? 20gal?


good question, its the ADA 60-P
Cube Glass (W60×D30×H36cm) 60P [140-8522] - $99.00 : Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA USA, Aqua Design Amano

wow prices have dropped for ADA.... I feel soo ripped off haha.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed u about th3 ada tank set up...thanks


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Pm'ed you
Thanks


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

all PMs replied, ADA tank is now on hold.


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> all PMs replied, ADA tank is now on hold.


Sorry, did not get a pm back yet.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry looks like I missed a few, ALL pm's replied once again. Will update thread once items are sold on the weekend!


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

Interested in 33G Long tank. In for some pics and info.


----------



## fish_r_kewl (Sep 3, 2010)

PM sent re: 5 gal tanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Pm sent about tank


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

updated, items sold!


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

pic please for the clip on light.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

Just wondering are the stuffs availible? if so, would you part the heater and the canister and how much?

thanks


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

everything sold but the first 3 items. Sorry no part outs. 
Also have a 10lbs co2 with muilwakee reg and 3 way split for sale.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

any picture of the clip on light and price on co2?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

ALLL SOLD! Thanks! Got a few sun blasters, will post in new thread!


----------

